# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  1η ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ HalkidaWireless

## rosered

Πιστεύω ότι ειναι καιρός όντως να δωσουμε το πρώτο μας ραντεβού.

Σαν μια ενδεικτική ημερομηνία προτείνω την Παρασκευή 7 Ιανουαρίου 2005.

Εκ των προτέρων εύχομαι Καλη Χρονιά σε όλους και κάθε παρέμβαση δεκτή.

Κάντε post για παρατηρήσεις.

----------


## Crazyio

Εγώ Γιώργο είμαι μέσα .....

Για να δούμε συμμετοχές...
 ::

----------


## invaider

Και εγω μεσα ειμαι γιωργο και ιοσα.

Αλλα standard μετα τις 9.00 γιατι δουλευουμε.

Σε λιγω θα πει και ο νικος "tso" οτι ειναι μεσα!!!!!!!

 ::

----------


## socrates

Αν δέχεστε guests υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα να έρθω και εγώ αφού αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκομαι στην Εύβοια, σχετικά κοντά σας. 


Υ.Γ. Θα με βόλευε η συνάντηση να γίνει νωρίτερα το απόγευμα. Αν είναι εύκολο δώστε μου και κανα κινητό σας με pm ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε πιο εύκολα.

----------


## Tzo

Και εγω μεσα ωρα και μερος πειτε μονο. Αλλα ειπαμε στανταρ μετα τις 9  ::

----------


## rosered

> Αν δέχεστε guests υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα να έρθω και εγώ αφού αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκομαι στην Εύβοια, σχετικά κοντά σας.


Παντα ευπροσδεκτος. Αλλα με το θεμα της ωρας που θα βρεθουμε επειδη ολοι μας δουλευουμε μεχρι αργα ψηφιζω κι εγω μετα τις 9:00.Σου στελνω με pm το κινητο μου.Αληθεια Ευβοια που ακριβως εισαι?

Γιωργος

----------


## lambrosk

Για να μην πω ότι θα προσπαθήσω αν κάνει καλό καιρό να φέρω τον Σωκράτη και να πάω να δω και τα ξαδέρφια μου...  ::

----------


## invaider

> Για να μην πω ότι θα προσπαθήσω αν κάνει καλό καιρό να φέρω τον Σωκράτη και να πάω να δω και τα ξαδέρφια μου...


ευπροσδεκτος lambrosk,  ::  και βεβαια και ο Σωκρατης!!  ::

----------


## Crazyio

Άντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά .......
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είστε απο Χαλκίδα για να παρεβρεθείτε στο meeting ...
Μπορεί να είστε απλά περαστικοί ή έστω να θέλετε να γνωρίσετε άτομα με τα ίδια ενδιαφέροντα .....
Οπότε .... δηλώστε συμμετοχή γιατί οι θέσεις ειναι περιορισμένες και οι διαλέξεις θα είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.....
Ελπίζω βέβαια να μην πιστέψατε τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω  ::  εκτός του οτι ο καθένας μπορεί να έρθει ...

----------


## Crazyio

Το οτι μέχρι τώρα είμαστε μεσα μόνο εμέις που είδη εχουμε το δύκτιο και άντε να ερθει και κανένας ακόμα το έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι ?  ::

----------


## socrates

Εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω, λόγω της ώρας κυρίως.

Έπρεπε να περάσω οικογενειακά με τους δικούς μου το βράδυ της παραμονής. Κάνουν μαύρα μάτια να με δουν  ::

----------


## Crazyio

> Εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω, λόγω της ώρας κυρίως.
> 
> Έπρεπε να περάσω οικογενειακά με τους δικούς μου το βράδυ της παραμονής. Κάνουν μαύρα μάτια να με δουν


Καλέ στις 7 Ιανουαρίου είναι το meeting  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλά είμαι απίστευτος!  ::  
Έχεις δίκιο... στην βιασύνη μου είδα μόνο την Παρασκευή. Επομένως αν το επιτρέψουν οι συνθήκες (Λάμπρο; Σπύρο; ) θα έρθω.

----------


## Crazyio

> Καλά είμαι απίστευτος!  
> Έχεις δίκιο... στην βιασύνη μου είδα μόνο την Παρασκευή. Επομένως αν το επιτρέψουν οι συνθήκες (Λάμπρο; Σπύρο; ) θα έρθω.



Εμείς ( η λαοθάλασσα μάλλον  ::  ) σε περιμένουμε ..  ::

----------


## invaider

Λοιπον Επιδη δεν βλεπω καποια ιδιαιτερη κηνηση, 
προτηνω Αυριο (παρασκευη 7-1-05) στις 9.00 συναντηση στο cafe αφροδιτι. 
Ειναι προς το τερμα τις παραλιας στο κρυπιδομα. ειναι λιγο "kits" αλλα τουλαχιστον θα μπορουμε να μηλησουμε.

οσοι ειναι μεσα ας πουνε και ενα οκ. και ελπιζω να εχουν και τηλεφωνα για περιπτοση αναγκης.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αν λέτε για 9 το πρωί αποκλείεται, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Και 9 το βράδυ να ήταν και πάλι Γιάννιδες υπάρχουν πολλοί.
Αν δεν εχετε παράπονο μιας και όλοι θα τρέχουμε σε γιορτές αυτές τις μέρες θέλετε αν κανει καλό καιρό την Κυριακή να είμαστε κατα τις 15.30-16.00 για απογευματινό καφεδάκι πάλι Χαλκίδα?

----------


## socrates

Σας χαλάμε λίγο το πρόγραμμα, αλλά θα συμφωνίσω με τον Λάμπρο. Είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούμε την Παρασκευή.Ψηφίζω και εγώ για Κυριακή!

----------


## invaider

ok, ακυρο για σημερα, οποτε βλεπουμε.....

----------


## Crazyio

χαχαχαχα ο,τι φανταζόμουν πως θα γίνει  ::  
Οπότε κανονίζουμε για Κυριακή ?

----------


## lambrosk

Καλό καιρό να μας κάνει και εμείς ερχόμαστε πακέτο!
Βεβαιώστε ώρα...

----------


## invaider

Οκ, Κυριακη 16:00 ?

Απλα ξερω οτι θα λυπει ο tso.

Anyway δεν μπορουμε να βολευτουμε ολοι!!!!

και Περιμενουμε απαντησεις......

----------


## Crazyio

Τελικά ρε παιδιά θα βρεθούμε ή όχι ... ?

Το να είμαι εγώ , ο Invaider Και ο Rosered δεν λέει κάτι ... εμείς τα λέμε κάθε μέρα ....

----------


## boy

Τελικά τι έγινε???
Θα βρεθούμε ή όχι ??
Που και τι ώρα??
Άντε να δούμε πως θα λύσουμε και τα παραπονά σας για την "αδιαφορία διαφόρων"!!!
(βλ αναλυτικό post σε i can)

----------


## socrates

To wifi θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή.

Εγώ με τον Λαμπρο (Lamprosk) είμαστε guests και θα έρθουμε από Αθήνα. Ως εκ' τούτου δεν πρέπει να καθορίζουμε αν θα συναντηθείτε. Από την άλλη κάντε ότι είναι δυνατό να μαζέψετε όσους ενδιαφέρονται. Ακόμα και δύο να είστε μπορείτε να βάλετε στοίχημα με τον εαυτό σας να γίνετε περισσότεροι την άλλη φορά. Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς πολλοί δεν ενθουσιάζονται μόνο με την ιδέα και θέλουν να δουν πράξεις. Υπάρχουν πολλές ασύρματες κοινότητες πέρα του awmn στην Ελλάδα, που αποδεικνύουν ότι μια ιδέα μπορεί να γίνει πράξη. Καλή Αρχή! Ευελπιστώ να τα πούμε από κοντά αύριο.

Υ.Γ. Κλείστε την ώρα να μην υπάρχουν ασυνενοησείες. Το απογευματάκι μου φαίνεται καλά.

----------


## wintech2003

Εγώ βρίσκομαι ρόδο και θα επιστρέψω αυριο το βραδυ (αργα)..

Αν θέλετε θα μπορούσαμε να βρεθούμε και κάποια άλλη μερα. Εξάλλου στην Χαλκίδα είμαστε.. και σε μιση ωρα αν κανονισουμε βρισκόμαστε αν υπάρχει θέληση  :: 

Οσο για τα παράπονα που διαβασα σχετικά με την nodedb μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε σε μένα μέσω του e-mail που άλλωστε έχω δηλώσει μέσα στην nodedb (yes i'm chalkidas nodedb administrator...  ::  ).

Επίσης για όσους λένε οτι οι υπόλοιποι από την Χαλκίδα δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν ποτε, παραθέτω e-mail που είχα λαβεί απο τον crazyio καθώς και την απάντηση μου:




> file Kalimera ..
> 
> Blepo eisai Arethousis .... se pio upsos tis Arethousis eisai ? ego eimai stin Hlektroeboiki ..
> 
> Ti leei to asirmato ? tha to frontisoume ? pos tha ginei ta poume na doume ti paizei kai pos to anaptisoume ?
> 
> Einai alloi 2-3 dikoi mou pou theloume na diktiothoume..


καθώς και η απάντηση μου




> File moy giasou
> 
> Eimaste poli konta opote pisteuw den tha exoume kanena problima na sindethoyme.
> 
> Auti ti stigma einai xilomena ola apo tin taratsa moy dioti to savvatokiriako tha kanw anavathmiseis 
> 
> Vazw WRT54G kai piata doriforika me feeders.
> 
> Esi ti exoplismo exeis? Ton exeis stin taratsa?
> ...


Απάντηση δεν έλαβα ποτε...

Anyway, καλό θα ήταν η πρώτη συνάντηση να μην ξεκινάει με αντιπαραθέσεις ποιος ήταν πρώτος, δευτερος, τρίτος κτλ...

Το chalkiswileless.net υπάρχει εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια περίπου. Το domain είχε αγοραστεί απο τον boy. Επίσης την περιοχή Χαλκίδας στην nodedb την άνοιξα εγώ περίπου πριν 2-3 χρονια επίσης.

Το αν δεν έγινε κάτι τόσο καιρο, δεν λεει τίποτα.. we where there.. και οταν δουλευω 15 ωρες την μέρα πάνω απο PC με Internet, κανεις δεν μπορει να μου πει οτι δεν απάντησα σε e-mail ή οτι ήμουν απών σε κάτι που μου ζητήσανε να ειμαι παρών (εκτός απο την περίπτωση του Hobbit όπου έτυχε και τότε να ειμαι στην Ρόδο για διακοπες, και το όλο πράγμα δεν ταίριαξε απο δικό μου λάθος). 

Aυτα από μενα, ελπίζω να βρεθείτε αυριο και να μιλήσει και ο boy εκ μέρους μου, και φυσικά να ξανακανονίσουμε μια δευτερη συναντηση κάποια άλλη στιγμή.

Πάντα φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## invaider

οποτε Κανονιστικε για κυριακη 9-1-05 στις 16:00 στην καφετερια αφροδητη (λογο χαμηλης μουσικης). σε καποιο τραπεζακη "σιγα μην εχει κοσμο!!!"

Οσοι θελουν να ερθουν ειναι ευπροσδεκτοι,
προς το παρων 2 ατομα ειμαστε στανταρ (invaider"παυλος", Crazyio"ιωσας")

λογικα θα ειμαστε οι μονοι "Νεοι" εκει μεσα, οποτε δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο να αναγνωριστουμε.

οποιος επησεις θελει ας μου στειλει ενα PM για να δοσω και τηλεφωνο.

Αντε να δουμε ποσοι θα ειμαστε  ::

----------


## boy

Invaider σου έστειλα και pm για το τηλ. Αν όλα πάνε καλά τα λέμε στις 4

----------


## Crazyio

Οπότε τα λέμε στις 4 για να λυθούν όλες οι απορείες .....

----------


## lambrosk

::  Τελικά πήγαμε Ερετρεια χάσαμε το πλοίο για κάνα 10λεπτο και γυρίσαμε απο την μεγάλη γέφυρα που ήταν ανοιχτή και δεν είχε κινηση (λόγω αγώνα μάλλον ... ΑΕΚ - Παναθηναϊκός) μια χσρά...

Αντε βλέπω καλή διαθεση καλή παρέα και αρκετά καλά να έρχονται για το δίκτυο της Χαλκίδας.  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Αν και ταλαιπωρηθήκαμε στο πήγαινε (είχε κλείσει για κάποιο αδιευκρίνηστο λόγο η κρεμαστή γέφυρα), αλλά και στο έλα (όπως είπε ο Λάμπρος χάσαμε το ferry για 10 λεπτά), πιστεύω ότι άξιζε το ταξίδι μόνο και μόνο για την γνωριμία. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει συνέχεια και σύντομα θα πληθύνουν οι κόμβοι του XalkisWireless.  ::

----------


## boy

Hobbit και lambrosk σας ευχαριστούμε που ήρθατε , ελπίζω να άξιζε η ταλαιπωρία.

Άντε και την επόμενη φορά θα ξεπληρώσουμε με ψαράκι στην παραλία.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::

----------


## bug

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post στο subforum της Χαλκίδας. Εύχομαι καλή αρχή και πάνω απ' όλα υπομονή και επιμονή.  ::

----------


## invaider

Καλος ηρθες Bug,

Χαιρομαστε για την παρουσια σου  :: 

Παρ'επιπτοντον

Ευψαριστουμε τους Lambrosk kai Hobbit που παραυρεθηκαν στην συναντηση,
(μπραβο σας, εισαταν πολυ εξυπηρετικοι  ::  ) μας βοηθησαν να καταλαβουμε αρκετα πραγματα που δεν ξεραμε πως δουλευουνε και μας δωσανε τα φωτα τους για το πως πρεπει να εξελιχθουμε.

βρησκομαστε στα σχεδια ετσι ωστε να βαλουμε ενα linuξοκουτο στην ταρατσα του tzo και να κανουμε BBlink με τον rosered και να βαλει και μια ομνι ή πανελ. ετσι ωστε να μπορει να εξυπηρετηθει σχεδον ολη η παραλια της χαλκιδα  ::

----------


## boy

Όπως σας έλεγα λοιπόν , υπάρχει και ένα κτίριο στην διάθεση μας στο καινούργιο ΙΚΑ.
Βλέπω την ταράτσα του rosered καθαρά.
Αν βάλει ο rosered ένα δεύτερο Interface θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε και από εδώ Link. 
Με διπλό interface και από εδώ θα πιάσουμε όλο το κέντρο.

----------

